

Ask HN: Is there an app that shares data only by geolocation - EC1

As in, I have to be in a radius of something in order to unlock a certain type of data. Does something like this exist?
======
DjangoReinhardt
I think Ingress is a close match to your description. Also, Lyft and other
ride-sharing apps work along the same principles, I think. Similar techniques
are also being used for the new-age anonymous messengers, but I may be wrong
about those.

I knew of people attempting to create 'discount floats' based on geo-location
- as in, a retailer with the app would 'float' a specific discount at a
specific point and anyone with the app who happened to pass within a certain
radius would get a notification/coupon of the discount.

However, it didn't pick up here in India because smartphones and app downloads
weren't all that ubiquitous two years ago, when they tried to implement this
idea. Now, the results may be different, who knows.

~~~
EC1
Wonderful. I'm founder @ parcel.io and we're doing just this. For regular
people to just discover data. We have a few built in layers, one for history,
politics, etc. When you enable them, you can view a layer of locations in that
categories specific color. Lets say I walk beside a certain monument, I can
grab data of it (pictures/videos/text) and learn more about it by being in
proximity.

~~~
sharemywin
is it similar to foursquare?

~~~
EC1
Nope. You don't check in everywhere. It's literally like picking up/dropping
off/tracking packages, just it's virtual data instead of a physical package.

------
sharemywin
like a game?

